# Fort Walton Shark



## bb_wink (Jun 4, 2013)

Wasn't planning on fishing much today because I thought the surf was going to be too ruff, but after seeing the waves get smaller and smaller I decided to head out this evening looking for kings. After trolling a cig for a while without any success I decided to anchor up and drop a bait to the bottom. Still no luck, until I began pulling my anchor up. Right when I pulled the anchor into the kayak, a nice shark swam right under me. I guess it was curious of what was moving through the water. I immediately dropped down a dead cigar minnow, and within 10 seconds I was hooked up. Fought the shark for around 30 min, them cut the leader after I snapped a few photos. Slow day overall, but could have been worse.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

nice. 

why did you cut the leader though? I'd atleast try to get the hook out.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

I would have done the same thing lol. I'm not putting my hand near a sharks mouth if it has some size to it even with pliers. One good flail/headshake and who knows where those teeth can end up.


----------



## bb_wink (Jun 4, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> nice.
> 
> why did you cut the leader though? I'd atleast try to get the hook out.


I didn't feel comfortable putting my hand that close to it's mouth. The hook will rust out.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I am sure you would appreciate someone putting in the effort to get a hook out of your mouth if they had put it there. I do admit that it is easier to do while not in a kayak, but at least try.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Todd said:


> I am sure you would appreciate someone putting in the effort to get a hook out of your mouth if they had put it there. I do admit that it is easier to do while not in a kayak, but at least try.


or just avoid intentionally baiting you when they have no intentions of getting the hook out in the first place. last time i had a big rusty piece of metal stick me i had to get a shot for it, not sure how a big rusty piece of metal stuck in me for a few weeks would do any better. 

grab it by the tail and throw it on your lap. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Todd said:


> I am sure you would appreciate someone putting in the effort to get a hook out of your mouth if they had put it there. I do admit that it is easier to do while not in a kayak, but at least try.


Won't bother them any more than a stingray barb, and I've seen plenty of those stuck in there teeth. Couple miles offshore in a kayak is not the right place to take unnecessary risks. Have fun with that, though.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Blake R. said:


> Won't bother them any more than a stingray barb, and I've seen plenty of those stuck in there teeth. Couple miles offshore in a kayak is not the right place to take unnecessary risks. Have fun with that, though.


right, so avoid the whole situation all together.

I personally dont think its moral or sportsman like to target a fish, or spur of the moment throw a bait at it, when you know your too scared to land it and properly release it in the first place. 

I hope most, if not all would agree. 

A break off while using the appropriate gear is one thing and understandable but baiting a shark while under gunned or inexperienced (like a hammer with a light spinning set up) results in unnecessary fight length and who knows how those trebles or whatever hooks were used ended up. one of the sharks I landed on a king rig had its jaws bound by the two trebles and if it had broken off it wouldn't have been able to feed and possibly not breath right and died very soon after.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Insane :blink:


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Agree on that point.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

johnboatjosh said:


> this place has become a joke


no need to edit. 

but you'll argue that there's no excuse at making sure you get a good release with grouper and snapper?



johnboatjosh said:


> It irritates me to no end! We saw a 12 lb gag floating away from a group of boats in Destin last Sunday. Did everything we could to revive her but to no avail, looked like she had been floating awhile based on how far she had floated. No excuses for not venting fish and making an effort to revive them if need be.


whats the difference


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> right, so avoid the whole situation all together.
> 
> I personally dont think its moral or sportsman like to target a fish, or spur of the moment throw a bait at it, when you know your too scared to land it and properly release it in the first place.
> 
> ...


You do realize that the guy you are referring to that fought the hammer is the 2012 Hobie World Champ right? :whistling:

As for me, Ive "caught" dozens and dozens of sharks including two 7-8ft tigers in the same day from the yak. A hook is cheaper then a hospital bill and I REALLY doubt the shark will even notice a lip ring for a week or so.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck, I had a thumb ripped open purty good by a 3.5 ft'r while trying to take the hook out....due to him biting me, he was gutted and put into the cooler so I got payback.....Freaked my youngin' out purty good. Bled like a stuck pig!!! Wrapped it up in napkins and electrical taped it closed then kept fishing! I try to get the hooks outta sharks but hey if you cut it, eventually it will deteriorate...no sweat.


----------



## bb_wink (Jun 4, 2013)

All very good points. I will definitely be more prepared on my next trip.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> You do realize that the guy you are referring to that fought the hammer is the 2012 Hobie World Champ right? :whistling:
> 
> .


and he still lost it....:whistling:


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> no need to edit.
> 
> but you'll argue that there's no excuse at making sure you get a good release with grouper and snapper?
> 
> ...


BIG difference, 

1. A shark is capable of inflicting serious bodily harm while the hook is being removed, especially from a kayak. 

2. A hook being left in a shark's mouth affects his/her chances of survival much less than a snapper/grouper not being vented so that it can return to the bottom instead of floating away un capable of making an attempt to swim away.

Heck, to be honest I thought leaving a hook in a fishes mouth was advised in some case when the hook can't be removed without injuring the fish?

And I edited my original post because I can't rightfully bitch about this place being a joke if I continue to visit, and I do.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> and he still lost it....:whistling:


More like quick release after fighting the fish for 30 minutes. What was he going to do with it other then pop it off anyhow?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

bb_wink said:


> All very good points. I will definitely be more prepared on my next trip.


I hope you don't feel i was attacking you. 

I was told once, through a blind eye, that simple, kindly presented education would be conceived more thoroughly than just being a blunt ass hole, reciting degrading poetry (usually french) and upsetting the masses. Well my attempts at "educating" don't fall too short of a blunt asshole. So here we are, picking and choosing our words as to not build the fire anymore than it has already grown while still breathing down each others necks with witty sarcasm and minute blows to the egos. 

to the original poster, I apologize for the hijack of your thread. I do however still stand by my belief that great care should be taken when handling a shark and every attempt should be made for a safe release. A safe release to me however is not the definition many others would think. If your not prepared then go with someone who is so you can be prepared the next time. keep the reports coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Lowprofile, have you ever had a decent shark on the line next to a kayak? I'd like to see how long it would take you to figure out the best way of getting the hook out safely. Cutting the leader is the only logical way to handle this, unless the hook is plainly visible OUTSIDE the mouth, or at least right in the corner...STILL QUESTIONABLE. So he hooked it on purpose. He likes catching big fish. What of it!? There've been a HELL of a lot of leaders cut on sharks...from boats and kayaks. Sharks are some tough bastards. They'll be ok. 

You a PETA member or something? Not that I'm particularly FOR mistreating animals, but we're fishermen here. If you're uncomfortable with mistreating fish, I better not see you using live bait out there. That's really mean ya know. Hooking a beautiful cigar minnow (sea kitten as you may refer to them) thru it's ass and letting it swim around, bleeding profusely until a bigger fish comes to eat it alive? That cigar minnow...sorry...sea kitten, is no less a living being that that big shark.

The shark will be ok. It may have some major discomfort for a little while, but it's hook-embedded mouth will heal a lot faster than my missing thumb. Lesser of two evils...whether he hooked it on purpose, or not, is moot. We're fishermen! WE LIKE CATCHING BIG FISH!!!!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Yakavelli said:


> Lowprofile, have you ever had a decent shark on the line next to a kayak? I'd like to see how long it would take you to figure out the best way of getting the hook out safely. Cutting the leader is the only logical way to handle this, unless the hook is plainly visible OUTSIDE the mouth, or at least right in the corner...STILL QUESTIONABLE. So he hooked it on purpose. He likes catching big fish. What of it!? There've been a HELL of a lot of leaders cut on sharks...from boats and kayaks. Sharks are some tough bastards. They'll be ok.
> 
> !!



actually yes. i just had a black tip that was close to 6ft this weekend (large for a black tip) and unhooked two hooks from it, one in the lip and one in its mouth. then put it on my lap for a pic. :thumbsup: would you do that? or are you one of the ones still using pliers to pick up hard heads?

and no, I'm not with PETA.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Hahaha!!! What's wrong with the hardhead pliers maneuver? I usually grab only the hook with the pliers on those. Who likes touching hardheads?

I was just being funny with the PETA stuff.

No sir...I, myself, would not do that. To each, his own. I think the jury is still out for which of us has more respect for sharks though.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

That is a nice blacktip btw...


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

All hooked sharks get some tackle as a door prize. Not worth it to take out.


----------

